# 2014 Condor SuperBird S6-D



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Anyone else interested in this bike? They claim it's to be compared to a Cannondale CAAD 10. In the email description they say that it's similar to the other 'c' brand.

It does come with the new 11 speed compact double Ultrega drive train which includes the crank. For $1200 it looks to be a good deal. The biggest negative is the truly ugly Condor logo that seems to be plastered on every part of the bike.


----------



## jazzbolicious (Oct 12, 2011)

Even if the frame is total crap, it's a decent deal. Assuming it isn't, the Tektro brakes become the worst part of the deal. Flexy and devoid of braking feel.

Mavic's made some improvements to the Aksiums over the years, so they're a better wheel than in the past.

Clearly the comp they want buyers to make with the bike is this new wave of aluminum race bikes over the past few years: Giant TCR SL, Jamis Icon, Cannondale CAAD 10, and the Specialized Allez. Of course, it's a total crapshoot with BD. I must admit, I am tempted sometimes.


----------



## MD_007 (Jun 2, 2012)

I have the 2013 version of this bike with the 6700 series Ultegra's (vs 6800 they have now) and worse wheels and it's a great buy. My 58 cm bike weighs 20.48 lbs with the free clip in pedals they prodvide and 2 water holders. I've only put about 2,000 miles on the bike in the last year, but It hasnt given me any problems. I would change the brake pads that come with the bike to Kool Stop pads, and I also changed the seat.


----------



## UrbanRider (Oct 16, 2009)

I pre-ordered one because I can swap the components would cost almost as much as the bike. I can always make it a kid carrier if the frame turns out to be a let down. It should ship in August 2013.


----------



## marckira (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm interested. I just sold my 2 older rode bikes and I'm looking for a replacement that's not a compromise. Can't touch the component set at my LBS for the price, like to find some detailed objective reviews. Let me know if you pull the trigger or find any reviews. Thanks.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

A complete 6800 groupset is going for $800-900 discounted online. I'd deduct $100 for the Tektro calipers. The Mavic Aksium wheels go for $200-250 new. As long as frame geometry works and you don't mind the looks it's a great starter bike. It's a good enough deal that you could even buy it as a donor bike and swap the group and wheels over and "dump" the Condor frame with your old parts for <$500 and still come out ahead.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

jazzbolicious said:


> Of course, it's a total crapshoot with BD. I must admit, I am tempted sometimes.


I don't understand this attitude, why is BD "of course" a "crapshoot"?. The vast majority of people here who have actually purchased from BD have had good experiences. I now have two BD bikes (Mercier Kilo WT, Moto Team Ti), both of which I'm extremely pleased with. Where does this expectation of crappy-ness come from?


----------



## UrbanRider (Oct 16, 2009)

*Bought it - liked it - riding it*

I prepaid BD and they shipped exactly as planned. I initially made this purchase to get the Ultegra 11 parts and put them on my Madone 5.9 frame. I was thinking about using the Condor frame to carry infant son around the neighborhood. 

 The bike arrived last week and I am now riding it very close to how I received it; changed out the seat and pedals and tires. I find the frame is surprisingly sweet with decent geometry that is stiff where it counts and much lighter than I expected. I will still use the 11 speed parts for the Madone but now I'm going to fix up the Condor with an Ultegra 10 speed groupo and ride it. The Tektro brakes on this bike are its weakest feature.

To sum it up, BD was a good experience, the bike turned out to be a value and I would do it again.:thumbsup:


----------



## ltuw (May 1, 2009)

How does this bike fit? Race like? Or more upright? Trying to get an understanding before I order.


----------



## Nicklg (Oct 19, 2013)

I have this bike and love it. It is very responsive, light, and cool looking. I do agree that the decals are a little over the top though. I did change the pedals and may change the saddle, other than that the bike rocks.


----------



## Slorigami7 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Just ordered one !*



GOTA said:


> Anyone else interested in this bike? They claim it's to be compared to a Cannondale CAAD 10. In the email description they say that it's similar to the other 'c' brand.
> 
> It does come with the new 11 speed compact double Ultrega drive train which includes the crank. For $1200 it looks to be a good deal. The biggest negative is the truly ugly Condor logo that seems to be plastered on every part of the bike.


I have a Motobecane Sprintour that's a couple of years old and has given me no problems, So We just ordered a Condor for my Wife as her first road bike. I ordered it Thursday night and have a confirmation E-mail that it's being shipped from Texas. I will post our findings once it gets here. I'm pretty excited , Hoping she doesn't beat me too badly on it.


----------



## Slorigami7 (Sep 29, 2008)

We received the Condor one day early-UPS rocks ! I took my time and had the front wheel, The handlebar, The front brake, The pedals, All the bolts tightened, And the shifters adjusted in about 2 hours. I also took off a bunch of warning stickers and such, And gave it a good wipe down with a moist cloth...The Wife is stoked with her new bike. It weighs 19.5 LBS in size 54 with the pedals on. I rode it around the driveway a bit and it seems to be very well built. The only down side I can see is that the beautiful black paint is going to be a pain to try to keep clean. Wife is sick w a flu right now, So we will report back once she gets to ride it. All in all it looks like it will be a nice bike. More to come.


----------

